# Good Eats.



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

There should be one dedicated thread on the best food around dubai!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

we have some thread concerning this from time to time in the sky majilis, but you are right, such a thread would be good.maybe i should include a best restaurant/cafe etc section in the facts n pics thread?


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

^^ that thread is dead


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

well we can start a new one


anybody ever eaten food from Nefertiti restaurant on Bank street?
I used to order Egyptian biryani from there all the time. its phenomenal, the rice is perfectly flavoured and a huge chunk of tender + amazingly spiced lamb on a bone is served atop the rice. its served along with yogurt and a small container of vegetable stew. 8/10

another favourite is the istanbul flower restaurant (i think thats what is called) in the safestway building on SZR. they have a dish called mutton/chicken iskandar - absolutely amazing - rice, with shaved mutton/chicken kababs with a tomato sauce, served with pieces of cut up bread and yogurt. their shawarmas are also really good, the chicken is a bit different and the bread isslightly toasted. 8/10

and of course Da Vinci's at the airport hotel. their canneloni is the best ive tasted. its perfectly cooked and contains a thick spinach and cheese(ricotta maybe?) stuffing and topped with a rich steaming hot meat/marinara sauce. 10/10


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

That Nefertiti restaurant must have alot of Russian clientele becouse their menu is in Russian and even on their delivery motorcycles they have writing in Russian.

Now that I'm thinking, I think they have a separate Russian Meny section.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

AltinD said:


> Now that I'm thinking,


:runaway:


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

i like the so many indian/pakistani dhaba's dubai has. there is one resturant in al Gharoud called "tajis fakiyah" they have the best smoked chicken served with special sauces. yummy


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

Dhaba's in Dubai? You serious? Where exactly are they, tell me tell me before i.... Would love to visit some of them 

Docc.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Towers said:


> i like the so many indian/pakistani dhaba's dubai has. there is one resturant in al Gharoud called "tajis fakiyah" they have the best smoked chicken served with special sauces. yummy


damn ive never actually eaten there man. but yeah tajez fakiyah is a big chain. i dunno if its UAE based or saudi based but ur right the chicken is supposed to be aamzing


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

yeah i think its saudi, first time i had it was in 1994 in Jeddah


----------

